# Engine codes?



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

I recall reading at one time that the 3.6 came with different compression ratios. Is there a authoritative list of engine codes with specs somewhere to confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I would love to get info on this. 
There may be different CR's from VW to Porsche or Audi but afaik there are no CR differences in the Passat.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

nater said:


> I would love to get info on this.
> There may be different CR's from VW to Porsche or Audi but afaik there are no CR differences in the Passat.


What is the CR of the Passat? Most of the Passat motors I see online are from 2006/7 (BLV). The more recent (2008) motors from Touareg is listed as a BHK. Some listings show a 3.6 from a Routan but don't list engine code. Some clarity would be nice.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

zippy_109 said:


> What is the CR of the Passat? Most of the Passat motors I see online are from 2006/7 (BLV). The more recent (2008) motors from Touareg is listed as a BHK. Some listings show a 3.6 from a Routan but don't list engine code. Some clarity would be nice.


Routan 3.6L is the new Chysler Pentastar engine. 
Entirely different. The CR of the Vw 3.6 should be 12.0:1
There is a Porsche Cayenne 3.6 vr6 that shows a 12.3:1 CR. 
Unsure if that is true and if so, unsure how they accomplish it but it's not with Stroke. 

Porsche
Bore: 89 
Stroke: 96.4
From: http://www.um.co.za/specifications/porsche_cayenne_3_6_v6_tiptronic_(2010).aspx

VW:
Bore: 89
Stroke: 96.4
From:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VR6_engine


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Subscribed! Interested knowing more about this.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Volkswagen_Group_petrol_engines#3.6_VR6_24v_FSI_.28EA390.29



> 3.6 VR6 24v FSI (EA390)[edit]
> identification
> parts code prefix: 03H
> engine displacement & engine configuration
> ...


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

core5 said:


> From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Volkswagen_Group_petrol_engines#3.6_VR6_24v_FSI_.28EA390.29


That looks basically correct, but I see a few things that could be clarified:


I think the CDVA is the 3.2L version of the engine, sold in Europe.
The NAR (North American Region) CC never got the 299PS BWF, it still uses the BLV.
The NAR/China market Passat B7 also uses the BLV. The ROW Passat B7 (a facelifted B6) continued to use the BWF. The engine is not used in the new Passat B8.
The BLV and CDVA had one-piece dual-stage aluminum intake manifolds from 2006-2007, and then switched to the two-piece single-stage plastic manifold used by the BWF.
The Phaeton, Touareg, Cayenne, and Audi Q7 use a version of this engine modified to mount longitudinally. I'm not sure what the engine codes are but the Touareg version at least uses yet another intake manifold, this one with a flapper that can divide the left three intake runners from the right three for another type of torque modification (source: VW SSP 360). The Touareg version makes 280 PS/360Nm.
This engine is the basis for the 3.0L twin-turbo VR6 shown by VW at auto shows and rumored to be planned for use in the 3-row crossover coming next year.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Let's not forget a 12.3:1 compression ratio on Cayenne. Unsure if that's a typo or not? 
12.0:1 is already quite high, I guess it's accomplished with a thinner HG and (definitely) programming.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

if its a thinner hg that would be worth a mod.:laugh:


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

Found this on clubgti so I can't confirm the details.

--quote--
The bores in both are the same 89mm

BWS - R36 from March 08
Displacement: 3597cc
Peak Power: [email protected] rpm
Peak torque: 261lbft from 2400-5000rpm
CR: 11.4:1
Stroke: 96.5mm

BLV - from June 08
Displacement: 3580cc
Peak Power: [email protected] rpm
Peak torque: 268lbft from 2800-5000rpm
CR: 12:1
Stroke: 95.9mm (same stroke/crank as 3.2 VR6 engines)

There were later engines that became available in 2009 and they are

CDVA - 3.6 from March 09
Displacement: 3597cc
Peak Power: [email protected] rpm
Peak torque: [email protected]
CR: 11.4:1
Stroke: 96.5mm

CNNA - 3.6 from May 11
Displacement: 3580cc
Peak Power: [email protected] rpm
Peak torque: 261lbft from 2800
CR: 11.4:1
Stroke: 95.9mm
--/quote--

The original thread is here:
http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?256582-VW-R36-Engines-Hardware-differences


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Interesting.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I think I remember the cayanne hg is a unique pn.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I think I remember the cayanne hg is a unique pn.


You don't have a spare one hanging around?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

It's hard to imagine, but I have never had a Cayenne motor. Just Passat ones... at least 3.6's :wave:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm disappointed in you. Of all the crap you've accumulated....
:laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

One thing I have learned is that you cant have everything.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Is the crank the same for an automatic or for a manual?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

un1ko said:


> Is the crank the same for an automatic or for a manual?


I do not believe there is a manual trans coupled with this engine, but you can physically do it (O2M) with the same crank if you wanted.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Can't you get a base Cayanne with the 3.6 and mt? I know it was available with the 3.2. 

That being said no problems with 02a/j either.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

nater said:


> I do not believe there is a manual trans coupled with this engine, but you can physically do it (O2M) with the same crank if you wanted.


Thanks, but that wouldn't work since the idea is to put it on my B5 S4. I'm Thinking of a future project do you know if the 034 01E/01A to VR6 adapter plate would work?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Sure ,there is at least one 3.6 in a b5. Not sure if the one I know of is public knowledge though.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Sure ,there is at least one 3.6 in a b5. Not sure if the one I know of is public knowledge though.


I've googled it, but nothing. I've seen VR6 swaps. Did blocks change from 2.8 -> 3.2 -> 3.6? I know I've read that the angle changed and I also found out that the 95.9 crank is forge and the 96.5 is cast. I'm going to ask 034 to see if their trans adapter plate would work.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

2.8 to 3.2 non fsi is subtle. The 3.2 and 3.6 fsi are very different from all 15deg motors. 

Adapter should fit fine as all other trannies seem to work. My 02a went right on.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> 2.8 to 3.2 non fsi is subtle. The 3.2 and 3.6 fsi are very different from all 15deg motors.
> 
> Adapter should fit fine as all other trannies seem to work. My 02a went right on.


That's good to know that I would be able to use the adapter. Sorry I got another question. Is there any differences between 3.2 and 3.6 cylinder head? Are they interchangeable? Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

US 3.2 and US 3.6 are VERY different. Rest of world got a 3.2 FSI that would be similar to our 3.6 FSI.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> US 3.2 and US 3.6 are VERY different. Rest of world got a 3.2 FSI that would be similar to our 3.6 FSI.


Thanks for all the info Paul!!


----------



## 2OVT (Sep 11, 2009)

un1ko said:


> I've googled it, but nothing. I've seen VR6 swaps. Did blocks change from 2.8 -> 3.2 -> 3.6? I know I've read that the angle changed and I also found out that the 95.9 crank is forge and the 96.5 is cast. I'm going to ask 034 to see if their trans adapter plate would work.


I found this funny. The adapter plate is found in the Q7, Cayenne and the Touareg. Ahat's how they mount the 3.6 longitudinally. 

Yes, 3.6 block fits adapter plate and 01E trans, ask me how I know


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

2OVT said:


> I found this funny. The adapter plate is found in the Q7, Cayenne and the Touareg. Ahat's how they mount the 3.6 longitudinally.
> 
> Yes, 3.6 block fits adapter plate and 01E trans, ask me how I know


Thanks for the info! Please tell me you already did this If you did... Do you have a post of the build? 


I have several questions still. I don't want to intrude this post, if not I'll just create a new post and hopefully ppl can help.:thumbup:


----------

